# HOB AC Filters... Random thought.



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

For all those symmetry freaks out there... 
Ever wonder why Aquaclear never made an HOB filter with the intake on the other side of the filter? 

I mean... I lets say have a 10g tank with an AC mini filter on the far left meaning the intake would be right up against the corner of the tank. I want a 2nd AC on the right side but now that intake is somewhat closer to the middle of the tank instead of the other corner. 

I don't know why but that kind of drives me nuts.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

+255232342

I want a left side intake AC.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It would cost twice as much to make a left and right.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

but one can dream....

But yes, utterly stupid (in a business sense) to have a cheap mass produced product like this in a "left" and "right" configuration.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I think they would make a killing from you alone ameekplec what with that +255232342 n all. 

haha yeah it wouldn't make too much sense but really now, with the exception of paying for an initial plastic mold (I assume they use something like that) for just the box, it shouldn't really cost too much. 

All the other parts of the product are essentially the same. 
It would kind of encourage us (at least us, the crazy ones) to buy twice as many. 
And you can even try boxing a "left" and a "right" together and selling it as a set. 

Heck, I forgot the name of the brand but there is a HOB filter out there that has dual waterfalls with an intake in the middle. If AC made one of those I would buy that too!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

They have a solution it's called a canister filter  You can put intake out take any where you want.

But to put it in the corner? better to center it after all you want to maximize your filtering ability.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

There's a vastly inferior brand of HOB that rhymes with Fenguin and Blemperor. They have their intakes typically on the right. You could use one of those and an AC


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

TBemba said:


> They have a solution it's called a canister filter  You can put intake out take any where you want.
> 
> But to put it in the corner? better to center it after all you want to maximize your filtering ability.


Yeah, that's why I love the 2215's  . 1 on each side and 1 in the middle. If I could put more I would!

Doesn't necessarily have to be on each corner... I was just saying that so it was easier to picture. You could just as easily put them side by side with both intakes facing the middle or both facing on the outsides. *shrugz*



AquariAM said:


> There's a vastly inferior brand of HOB that rhymes with Fenguin and Blemperor. They have their intakes typically on the right. You could use one of those and an AC


I know there are "certain" brands out there that are inferior. I wouldn't even want to touch them. *shudders*
Plus, if I'm already being freakishly picky about an AC filter intake being on the other side, you can sure as hell bet I'd be just as picky about having the same brands and models on the tank.

"It just wouldn't look right."


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yep, all my tanks have Eheim Classics too


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I wish there was more options out there for obscuring your intake filters. I have done a few DIY filter intake "camoflage" things made with fake plants. I want something that looks like rock-work that I can put around the intakes, for my cichlid tanks. Very tall fake vals are the best I can do right now.

W


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I wish there was more options out there for obscuring your intake filters. I have done a few DIY filter intake "camoflage" things made with fake plants. I want something that looks like rock-work that I can put around the intakes, for my cichlid tanks. Very tall fake vals are the best I can do right now.
> 
> W


Just use glass lily pipes http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=26_3


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Those are snazzy. But EXPENSIVE. How about clear plastic for half the price and less likely to shatter into shards?

W


----------

